# Can he do endurance?



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi there, I was wondering what a horse needs for endurance riding. I'm interested in this sport and would like to go on an endurance ride with my gelding in a few years. How old do horses have to be to be strong enough to go on an endurance race? Here are a few pictures of my horse Duke to give you an idea how he's built. He's only two and I'm not riding him yet.









This is a pic of him cantering. I have been told that he has a very upright shoulder, but he can stick out his front legs pretty well(at Least I think so). these pics are just to show how he moves.










Here he is also cantering...


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

for sanctioned AERC endurance he needs to be 5yo, youd have to check the rule books of other organizations for their rules. I see canada, so I am thinking cool weather not humid, he probably would be fine. I am sure once conditioned and assuming sound he could do endurance. Now doing and doing well isnt the same thing. all depends on what level you want to compete.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> for sanctioned AERC endurance he needs to be 5yo, youd have to check the rule books of other organizations for their rules. I see canada, so I am thinking cool weather not humid, he probably would be fine. I am sure once conditioned and assuming sound he could do endurance. Now doing and doing well isnt the same thing. all depends on what level you want to compete.


I just want to do beginner stuff at first. And we'll see how well he does. I was just wondering if endurance horses have to wear shoes? He's barefoot and i dont want to change that because I think it's healthier.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

You can always boot him. Most endurance riders do. Check out Renegade hoof boots
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Faustinblack said:


> You can always boot him. Most endurance riders do. Check out Renegade hoof boots
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Sounds good!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Most ? umm not quite, most endurance riders including ten year teams run steel shoes.
And barefoot isnt healthier if your horse goes lame. AERC seldom has tack rules. They pretty much let you decide what works for you.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> Most ? umm not quite, most endurance riders including ten year teams run steel shoes.
> And barefoot isnt healthier if your horse goes lame. AERC seldom has tack rules. They pretty much let you decide what works for you.


 If I only do endurance once a year, I dont think it's worth for him to wear shoes just for that. Why shouldnt boots work? maybe glue-on shoes? i heard about those but I dont know much about them. Would those work?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yoour not just gonna show up at a ride and ride, youve got 3 years of training and conditioning and trainign ahead of you. You havent even ridden the horse yet, kinda premature to be making hoof protection decisions. All gonna depend on the horse, hoof growth conformation, terrain you train on, terrain you will ride on, how much hassel you are comfortable with, and on and on, you'll just have to wait and see what will work best.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> yoour not just gonna show up at a ride and ride, youve got 3 years of training and conditioning and trainign ahead of you. You havent even ridden the horse yet, kinda premature to be making hoof protection decisions. All gonna depend on the horse, hoof growth conformation, terrain you train on, terrain you will ride on, how much hassel you are comfortable with, and on and on, you'll just have to wait and see what will work best.


 Yeah I do agree. I'm just looking at possibilities. FIRST though, I'll let him grow up!:lol:


----------

